# Epoxy fillings for SC2 mini lathe



## oxotnik (Dec 27, 2016)

The SC2 mini lathe bed is hollow cast iron.  Strength and rigidity can be significantly improved by fillings; the material is epoxy bonded quartz gravels.  

Photos:


----------



## Hopper (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice. Has it made a noticeable difference in surface finish etc?


----------



## oxotnik (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi. It makes the world's difference; now post-mod it cuts machining steel almost as easily as alu pre-mod.  Also I've done the same treatment to the rest of lineup, i.e. X1, SU1, AT125, etc...


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Dec 28, 2016)

oxotnik said:


> Hi. It makes the world's difference; now post-mod it cuts machining steel almost as easily as alu pre-mod.  Also I've done the same treatment to the rest of lineup, i.e. X1, SU1, AT125, etc...



My Boxford on granite turns hardened steel.
If combined with Your  epoxy it will turn diamond to optical quality.

http://i.imgur.com/WvKsXOd.jpg


----------



## ninefinger (Dec 28, 2016)

Have any details on the mix you used?  I.e. ratio of gravel to epoxy?  Its tempting to do on my Compact5 as it won't cost that much, but doing anything to my mill will be expensive...
Mike


----------



## Sk8Ter (Jun 29, 2017)

What happend to the OP pictures?


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 30, 2017)

For some reason the photos aren't showing


----------



## Parksy (Jun 30, 2017)

I too would like to see these pictures.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 1, 2017)

Parksy said:


> I too would like to see these pictures.



It looks like the links got hacked.


----------

